# Free mental health resources?



## Durp (Dec 2, 2018)

Been coming to terms that I may need some help. Anyone have resources for free mental health clinics? The pain is starting to be more then I can handle.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Dec 2, 2018)

what part of VA are you in?


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Dec 2, 2018)

nevermind, it doesnt matter. heres a link to all the free clinics in virginia, i dont have any first hand experience with any of those places so couldnt tell you exactly what each individual one offers but hopefully you can find somebody that you can talk to.

https://www.vafreeclinics.org/find-clinic/


----------



## Durp (Dec 2, 2018)

Thanks


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Dec 2, 2018)

Durp said:


> Thanks



yer welcome, i hope you feel better soon.


----------



## findfoot (Dec 9, 2018)

Hey thanks for asking for help and taking the baby steps to feel better


----------

